# Torquoise/Gold Truestone and Mesquite Segm.



## mark james (Jan 15, 2017)

Been wanting to try this combination - the second attempt came out nice.

Torquoise with Gold Matrix (3-4 year old blank, so the older material) Truestone with black veneer and Mesquite.

Finally tweaked my lighting, has been a struggle lately.

C and C welcome.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Doug-B (Jan 15, 2017)

Great looking pen Mark :good:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice combination of materials Mark.Did you cut your pie slices from a slab or are your balls as big as a computer screen,cutting the tru-stone from a pen blank?


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2017)

Spanx said:


> Nice combination of materials Mark.Did you cut your pie slices from a slab or are your balls as big as a computer screen,cutting the tru-stone from a pen blank?



Pen blank on a Byrnes Table Saw.

It's a new method of construction for me - I'll take some pics of the end pieces and be back in about 15 minutes.  VERY Easy!


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2017)

Spanx said:


> Nice combination of materials Mark.Did you cut your pie slices from a slab or are your balls as big as a computer screen,cutting the tru-stone from a pen blank?



I'll edit in comments:

Photo 1:  This is the way I had originally made the Chevron blanks - Make the inlays, sandwich between 1/2" x 1/2" square dowels.
Photo 2:  This is how I made the pen displayed above.  I used a router table to route off the corners leaving an X, or cross.  The centers were about 1/4" wide.
Photo 3:  These are blanks that I am making to raise funds at the MPG (profits donated to the event) using this method.
Photo 4:  These are two tests blanks to see how they look...  Not too bad.
Photo 5:  The above is for a FOUR inlay blank.   I will still use "Frankie" when I do 5, 6, 7, 8+ inlays.
Photos 6 & 7:  Pics of the ends of the blank for the pen in the OP.

Sorry, no pics of me cutting the 1/4" squares of truestone on the table saw, I'm not an octopus!  I used a pushstick with a groove in the middle for the blade; it held down both sides of the blank.


----------



## magpens (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh, Mark !!!! . That is delightful !!!! . Some creative segmentation there !!!!


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2017)

magpens said:


> Oh, Mark !!!! . That is delightful !!!! . Some creative segmentation there !!!!



Thank Mal.  And now you know what to do with all that Truestone you beat me too!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for the pics and explanation,That does look relativly safe process.I initially thought it was built using stave construction and thought to myself what kind of psyco cuts staves from pen blanks.Thanks for the details.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jan 15, 2017)

Very Cool!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2017)

Mark, you're getting along nicely with your new toys. The pens and blanks are very nice. Your photos are in the category of perfection. Don't change ANYTHING!! :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2017)

Spanx said:


> Thanks for the pics and explanation,That does look relativly safe process.I initially thought it was built using stave construction and thought to myself what kind of psyco cuts staves from pen blanks.Thanks for the details.



OH OH:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 15, 2017)

Yep JT, I instinctively thought of you too, when I read the psycho bit....:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2017)

Mark another fine example of craftsmanship. I have to say I am truely impressed by your work. Being a lover of segmenting of any kind is always a pleasure to see work like this. The great thing about segmenting is the sky is the limit. Let your imagination run wild and all sorts of combinations can change a look so easily. Make sure you add all these to that segmented photo thread. These need to be in there so others can follow. You are putting your stamp on this stuff for sure. Please keep up the great work. I am loving it. 

Just a side note I looked at that Byrnes saw many times years ago. yes the price is way up there for so little but it is the accuracy you are paying for. I just wish he would either hire someone to develop a tilting blade for that saw or do it himself and then I would consider it even more. That table attachment is such another great expense and it is a pain to use. All those other miniature saws out there have that blade tilt but do not compare to accuracy. Too much play in the parts.  

For now I do all my cutting on a full size saw. It does require many of jigs to play safe. keep up the great work and thanks for showing. Love the eye candy.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Yep JT, I instinctively thought of you too, when I read the psycho bit....:wink:




Oh I wear that title well:biggrin:


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 15, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Spanx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pics and explanation,That does look relativly safe process.I initially thought it was built using stave construction and thought to myself what kind of psyco cuts staves from pen blanks.Thanks for the details.
> ...




Prove it!This I gotta see.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2017)

Spanx said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Spanx said:
> ...




I will on the next project I make with them. I will be making some birdhouse ornaments using spectraply pen blanks and cut into staves.  

I know this is not a pen but it is the beginnings of a bottle stopper I worked on a few years ago. Those are compound angled staves and the pieces are about half the size of a blank. Unfortunately I do not photograph all my work or else I would be spending more time doing that than projects. :biggrin:







It is really not that hard if you make a jig to hold your work. There was a person here that made many pen blanks from stave construction and he even should his cutting method and set up. I think if you do a search it will show  up. he may have even put it in the library. Not sure.


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2017)

Spanx said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Spanx said:
> ...



Before I got my Byrnes, I would glue a pen blank onto a squared piece of plywood, then tilt my blade and cut, flip, cut!  A lot of waste, but if the blank was what I wanted and I had at least 4, worked, but not with the precision I wanted.


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Just a side note I looked at that Byrnes saw many times years ago. yes the price is way up there for so little but it is the accuracy you are paying for. I just wish he would either hire someone to develop a tilting blade for that saw or do it himself and then I would consider it even more. That table attachment is such another great expense and it is a pain to use. All those other miniature saws out there have that blade tilt but do not compare to accuracy. Too much play in the parts.



I was very fortunate last year when DCBluesman's estate was being sold, I was able to get the Byrnes table saw AND Thickness sander for $500.  The Thickness Sander box had never been opened.  I think he would be happy they are still making pens.



Dalecamino said:


> Mark, you're getting along nicely with your new toys. The pens and blanks are very nice. Your photos are in the category of perfection. Don't change ANYTHING!! :biggrin:



Thanks Chuck!  I finally got a very simple set-up that seems to work.  I'm not a photographer, so I was happy with my latest shots.

I need to bring some of my toys to your sandbox!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2017)

Mark, that sure was a deal but as you said it has been passed from one skilled artisan to now another. I am sure he would have approved. Use in good health and keep turning out those great projects.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 15, 2017)

You misunderstand John,I've made staved pen blanks myself so I know the process.My psyco reference was about using pen blank sized pieces from which to cut the staves from.


----------



## magpens (Jan 15, 2017)

mark james said:


> magpens said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Mark !!!! . That is delightful !!!! . Some creative segmentation there !!!!
> ...




I only bought 10 blanks, which was the minimum ! :biggrin:

BTW, Mark, who is "Frankie" ? ... some jig you made ? ... did you post pics ?


----------



## mark james (Jan 15, 2017)

magpens said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > magpens said:
> ...



See link # 8:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/chevrons-segments-145036/


----------



## bpgoldo (Jan 15, 2017)

Mark, nice pen. Very appealing combination. I am also very impressed that it didn't blow-up and fly apart on the lathe while getting cut down! You should run out right now and buy some lottery tickets....you got luck on your side brother!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful pen! I too though it was made from staves. Thanks for sharing your technique, it looks far safer than cutting tiny staves on a table saw. I've been wanting to make a shaving brush from staves but was too scared to be honest - I've grown fond of all my fingers. When I get around to it I'll be doing it your way.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2017)

Spanx said:


> You misunderstand John,I've made staved pen blanks myself so I know the process.My psyco reference was about using pen blank sized pieces from which to cut the staves from.



Yes I understood you and yes I have done that. As I said I will take photos next time I do this. My birdhouse ornaments can have 8 pieces cut from pen blanks 3/4" I ordered a whole bunch of those when they had the sale. As I said it is a matter of making basically a sled for small blanks angle the blade and run it through.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 15, 2017)

Hope to see your sled in action soon John.This simple mind can't grasp making the second cut without flying pieces or fingers.

Sorry for hijacking your thread Mark,your pen sparked a conversation in me.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2017)

double sided tape is your friend. There is an article in the library called this jig sucks. It is mainly about the use of a shop vac to take the fall away pieces away from the blade but in it he shows how he does his stave cuts and then towards the end he shows how he cuts pen blanks thin. His method is to CA the blank to a larger carrier board which works well to. You can do the same as him just tilt the blade. 

I will keep it in mind when I do that project.


----------



## mark james (Jan 16, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> double sided tape is your friend. There is an article in the library called this jig sucks. It is mainly about the use of a shop vac to take the fall away pieces away from the blade but in it he shows how he does his stave cuts and then towards the end he shows how he cuts pen blanks thin. His method is to CA the blank to a larger carrier board which works well to. You can do the same as him just tilt the blade.
> 
> I will keep it in mind when I do that project.





Spanx said:


> Hope to see your sled in action soon John.This simple mind can't grasp making the second cut without flying pieces or fingers.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Mark,your pen sparked a conversation in me.



Not a problem whatsoever Dale!  Converse away!

Oh... check out Link #17 above,  that is what John is describing, and I mentioned it earlier.  LOL


----------



## wizard (Jan 16, 2017)

Mark, That is a beautiful pen ! You have skillfully combined materials to give that pen a rich elegant warmth to it !! Doc


----------



## mark james (Jan 16, 2017)

wizard said:


> Mark, That is a beautiful pen ! You have skillfully combined materials to give that pen a rich elegant warmth to it !! Doc



Much appreciated Doc!  It's nice to see you a bit more frequently also.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2017)

Well done Mark.

What are you using for glue?  

I haven't been in the shop since I saw you back in August, but hope to use the pieces you sent home with me soon.  Your work has provided fodder for the creative juices and I am hoping life settles down soon so I can work on some segmenting.


----------



## mark james (Jan 16, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> Well done Mark.
> 
> What are you using for glue?
> 
> I haven't been in the shop since I saw you back in August, but hope to use the pieces you sent home with me soon.  Your work has provided fodder for the creative juices and I am hoping life settles down soon so I can work on some segmenting.



Hi Steve, yea I have followed your other post.  My thoughts are with you and yours!  Puts pen turning into perspective for what's important.  But I'll also say that as I am caring 20-25 hrs a week for my Mom with early dementia - pen turning is a great "stress" reducer.

For this pen (Trustone, wood veneer, mesquite) I used system three 5 minute epoxy.  I mixed up about double what I would for 2-3 pens.  Liberally coated (wore disposable gloves) each piece, then let set overnight.

For all wood and wood veneers, I used Titebond translucent.  For anything with metal accents, I use the epoxy.

Best Regards, Mark


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 16, 2017)

mark james said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > double sided tape is your friend. There is an article in the library called this jig sucks. It is mainly about the use of a shop vac to take the fall away pieces away from the blade but in it he shows how he does his stave cuts and then towards the end he shows how he cuts pen blanks thin. His method is to CA the blank to a larger carrier board which works well to. You can do the same as him just tilt the blade.
> ...




How'd you unglue the pen blank from the carrierboard?Did you use a second carrierboard cut at a angle to reglue the blank to for the second cut?One more thing,did you seriously use 4 blanks of tru-stone?Wow that's gotta be expensive to make a mistake.Great job on that pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 17, 2017)

I am sure Mark will answer your questions Dale, but just want to give you a little tip.

As I mentioned I use double sided tape alot. I found the turners tape to be just right for projects. If i need super strength I use outdoor carpet tape from Home Depot. But the point of this is, I use to be able to pick up damaged wood paneling from Home Depot and use to buy many sheets of the stuff. Now they do not sell damaged stuff any more. Once in a while you will see a box of cutoffs from their hand saw stations. They also do not sell much wood paneling any more either. I am dating myself I am sure. But I also have picked up thin baltic birch plywood because I use alot of that for backerboards in my scrolling projects.

My point here is I use that wood as my carrier boards and just glue small pieces to it using doublesided tape. It is very convenient because you can cut to any size and keeps the hands clear of the blade at all times. When doing staves just flip the piece over and slide the carrier board over. If need be add more tape. The tape I use is 1" wide so no problem there. 

Another way to make the pen Mark shows and also the ones with more sides to it can be done with a router and lathe and I had shown "my jig" for that in the segmenting forum also.

Many ways to do segmenting work but needs to be done safely because of the small pieces used. Not sure if any of this is any help to you if you want to try something like he did.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 17, 2017)

Glorious Pen Mark.
Superb Segmenting, with Outstanding and Difficult Materials.
Thanks for the Explanations, and Pictures, they were Splendid.
Congratulations on Pushing the Boundaries.
Brian.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Mark,

You have done a beautiful job with that blank and pen, congrats...!

Thank you also for sharing some of your segmentation process, I'm certain it will inspire a few blokes to try...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 17, 2017)

Spanx said:


> ... One more thing,did you seriously use 4 blanks of tru-stone?Wow that's gotta be expensive to make a mistake.Great job on that pen.



Just a quick note for you here, Spanx ...

What he did was use a miniature table saw setup and a jig to cut a SINGLE blank into 4 equal long thin squared blanks that he glued AROUND the wooden parts with system 3's 5 minute epoxy.  

He then used a router to make the blanks rounded on the outside, and drilled the center holes for the brass tube ... pictures are earlier in the thread showing parts of the process, and the cut-offs from the end of the original blank he used.


----------



## mark james (Jan 17, 2017)

*Process*



Skie_M said:


> Spanx said:
> 
> 
> > ... One more thing,did you seriously use 4 blanks of tru-stone?Wow that's gotta be expensive to make a mistake.Great job on that pen.
> ...



GREG:  NO - I actually turned it round on my JET mini lathe using only my "Magical Skew with a round carbide tip" (Magical Skew is not a nickname, it is a tool that Magicbob sells and I'm am able to turn some pretty irregular segmented blanks without having a blowout).  After it was slightly below 3/4" I placed the round blank in a collet to drill the hole, then glued, turned and finished as typical.

I routed the corners off of the original Mesquite blank with a square bit, so that the initial blank was now an X, or a cross.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 17, 2017)

EXCELLENT!  

I started looking, thinking that it was nice that someone could do that, but I considered it too much trouble...  until I saw your step-by-step.    It doesn't seem so bad...  

Nice work!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 17, 2017)

Aha ... thanks for the correction, Mark.   I saw the bit about the router and got confused ... went and looked again and found that the router was how you got the "X" for the core of the blank to put the other pieces around! 

Was that Ebony you used for the black veneer?


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful work Mark. 

Tap Plastics carries a 1/2" wide double sided cloth tape that I use to hold templates on plywood for routing. Stuff adheres like outdoor carpet tape but doesn't cost quite as much.


----------



## epigolucky (Jan 17, 2017)

Very sharp!  Looks awesome!


----------



## mark james (Jan 17, 2017)

Skie_M said:


> Aha ... thanks for the correction, Mark.   I saw the bit about the router and got confused ... went and looked again and found that the router was how you got the "X" for the core of the blank to put the other pieces around!
> 
> Was that Ebony you used for the black veneer?



Nope, just standard black wood veneer.  I buy from a variety of sources when on sale.  I believe this was from Rockler.  It is .025" thick.

For this pen, the thickness did not matter as the corners can be built out.

For the Chevrons, I am making an inlay so the dimensions are crucial.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 17, 2017)

Ko I think I got it now,parallel segmenting.Takes me a little while,got more game than brains. Mark,that's a creative aproach

I picture is getting clearer JT,only confused about why you use glue and double sided tape.


----------

